# New to the forum



## Sue elaine (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, Im new to all this My name is Sue me and my partner are contemplating moving to the Algarve in the next year or so.

We are coming to Lagos for a week in May to have a look around. It would be nice to get to know some people on here that are already living in Lagos/Algarve


----------

